# wood bowls



## sigafoose (Feb 16, 2009)

i have a couple of 4x10x20 inch block of maple want to make a bowl out of it with a bit like routing out the inside


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Robert and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Robert.
Here are some bits used for bowls.
MLCS Dish Cutters, V-Groove, Sign Lettering, Router Letter Template Set, Sign Carving


----------

